# Intel Build Opinions



## Mangler99 (Jun 22, 2016)

I am targeting the $1700 intel build with a few changes. I am "trying" to stay under $2k. I have everything in a cart from newegg, but this is my first build and want to make sure I am not missing anything, or you suggest something different. I will be running windows7...support my current software. Probably not going to be overclocking, and Im in the US.
Purpose: Solidworks, some video editing, gaming (not that much right now)

the build:
-Corsair Obsidian Series 450D Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Mid Tower Gaming Computer Case 

-Intel Core i7-6700K 8M Skylake Quad-Core 4.0 GHz LGA 1151 91W BX80662I76700K Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 530

-GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980 4GB WINDFORCE 3X OC EDITION

-GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-UD5 (rev. 1.0) LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

-SeaSonic SS-750KM3 750W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haskell Ready

-OCZ RD400 M.2 512GB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) RVD400-M22280-512G

-G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-32GVK

-Noctua NH-U14S 140mm SSO2-Bearing (Self-stabilising oil-presure bearing) CPU Cooler

-WD Black 4TB Performance Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 7200 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD4003FZEX (videos, music, photos..)

Let me know what you think...any changes?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Swap the OCZ SSD for a Samsung or Kingston unit.

It's a little overkill, but it all looks to be a good purchase.


----------



## Mighty_Miro_WD (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi there.

The PC looks pretty good, but I agree with @Masterchiefxx17 which is why I'd suggest few optional give and takes.

For instance, 32GB of RAM is kind of an overkill here, unless you plan to edit 4K videos or do something that requires really fast access speeds. IMO, 16GB for a programming PC and 8GB for a gaming configurations are enough for good performance.

Also, if you want to overclock at some point you may consider going with a water cooling system instead since it will be more efficient for cooling your processor.

Lastly, having in mind that WD Black is a performance oriented HDD you are looking just for some additional storage capacity I'd suggest to replace it with WD Blue, which is meant for everyday computing, since fast speeds is not a must for mass storage. Here's a link if you decide to take a look:

Support Answers

Hope this helps, mate, and best of luck!


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*I'm curious as to why you aren't going with a 1080? Or maybe even a Titan seeing as you're going to be using Solidworks? I know 980s have come down a lot in price, but if you're seriously into Solidworks you may want the extra VRAM.

Also, does one really need PCI-E SSDs? Who am I kiddin? GO NUTS. Overkill is underrated. :dance:*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like a solid build. A few thoughts:

1) m.2 drives are nice, but the only real benefit for the average user (and this includes gamers), is read time (ie: Windows boot and software loading times). Actual PC performance is not affected by drive speed. You could save a 1/2 the cost by using a standard SSD drive (I'd suggest the Samsung 850 EVO) or for the same cost, double the capacity. You will still have good load times and usability. Also, many boards don't have the m.2 in a location where it is actively cooled. A single large file transfer or prolonged activity can trigger the heat protection which throttles the card speed removing the advantage over a comparable SSD. The main point here is that a quality SSD is still the first choice for most builds unless you have money to waste.

2) As noted above, the 1070 or 1080 is the better choice for a video card. Even a 1070, which is just slightly slower than a 980Ti, is a better option as it uses less than half the power. So less power load, and less heat. Take the savings from the m.2 above, and get a 1080 and you are set for quite awhile.


----------



## Mangler99 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, really helps!

I will make a few adjustments. I will change to ssd not m.2, look at 1070 or 1080, and I like the WD blue suggestion.

I don't upgrade very often- should be good for a while.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please post the updated copy when you create it.


----------



## Mangler99 (Jun 22, 2016)

updated build- 

-GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-UD5 (rev. 1.0) LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

-Intel Core i7-6700K 8M Skylake Quad-Core 4.0 GHz LGA 1151 91W BX80662I76700K Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 530

-GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming GV-N1080G1 GAMING-8GD Video Card

-SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 1TB SATA III 3-D Vertical Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-75E1T0B/AM

-G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory 

-SeaSonic SS-750KM3 750W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply

-WD Blue 4TB Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 5400 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD40EZRZ

-Noctua NH-U14S 140mm SSO2-Bearing (Self-stabilising oil-presure bearing) CPU Cooler

-Corsair Obsidian Series 450D Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Mid Tower Gaming Computer Case Compatible with ATX 

I think this is it. Only component I really not familiar with is the CPU cooler- going by recommendations. Thanks again for the help-saving at least $100 over previous build. need to order today!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Honestly, I think the new GTX 1080 is only advertising hype. Unless you want to do VR gaming, a 1060 or even a 960 is more than enough.

I don't advise getting a 1TB SSD. Look for a 265GB SSD and use the hard drive as storage and games.

A 650W PSU is enough for your system.

You should look for a 7200RPM hard drive over the 5400 RPM one you selected.

Noctua is great for the cooler.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Good choices for the change and I agree with a 256 Ssd drive for Windows and a regular hard drive for files and backups and definitely use a 7200 Rpm drive. M2 drives have been problematic anyway with many having issues with they way they run. I would leave the 1080 as I hear that is almost on par with the 980 costing way less and using way less voltage.


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*


Rich-M said:



I would leave the 1080 as I hear that is almost on par with the 980 costing way less and using way less voltage.

Click to expand...

Don't know where you heard that Rich.

I'll give you it's not leaps and bounds ahead, but it's hardly on par. :smile:*


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Many places:
Tested: Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Video Card - Tested


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*I'm not going to argue with you about it, because you obviously see something in that article that I don't. 

Every comparison I on that page sees the 1080 smash the 980 by between 30 and 70%.

..and only 15W more than the 980.

While the PC GAMER article I linked paints an even more damning picture. 
*


> What's surprising is just the superiority gap between the GTX 1080 and the GTX 980.





> Should you drop $599 ($699 for Nvidia's "Founder's Edition" reference card) for a GTX 1080? What you get is essentially GTX 980 SLI performance in a single card, so that may be worth the price of admission.


----------

